# Does tweed mean two months a dweeb? HAHA



## freetshirt (Aug 21, 2004)

Tweed is all the rage this season, but is it a good investment for your wardrobe? Some very cutesy tweed skirts and jackets have been coming out this summer/fall but are they pieces that will last your wardrobe a lifetime, or will the trend fade within a few months?


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2004)

This is a great post FreeT! Tweed is interesting. In fact the whole fashion industry changes like I change my calvin undies. I think that they push and push things that are not in style so that they can keep themselves busy. But tweed is cool, I'm down with tweed





Originally Posted by *freetshirt* 

Tweed is all the rage this season, but is it a good investment for your wardrobe? Some very cutesy tweed skirts and jackets have been coming out this summer/fall but are they pieces that will last your wardrobe a lifetime, or will the trend fade within a few months?


----------



## Californian (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *freetshirt* Tweed is all the rage this season, but is it a good investment for your wardrobe? Some very cutesy tweed skirts and jackets have been coming out this summer/fall but are they pieces that will last your wardrobe a lifetime, or will the trend fade within a few months? *Check out this article on the tweed trend... sigh.. I guess you are too old to wear this trend at 30? Boy, I am getting tired of this. LOL. * From Fuk.co.uk clothing *Take on tweed* Beware the tweed invasion. As well we know, girliness is next to godliness as far as this autumn's fashion trends are concerned, but be cautious because some ways of wearing tweed can be aging. Those Chanel-style short tweed jackets in gentle pastel shades look great if you're a young woman who teams them up with jeans, a belt/scarf and great shoes. Next has some good versions (Â£59.95) and Oasis has a funky light green one (Â£70). Teens and those who can get away with such sizes should check out Esprit which has cool ones (Â£56.95) in its EDC girls' range. However, female 30somethings risk looking like they're trying to pull off the real Chanel look without spending the dosh - it's a bourgeois look best avoided unless you look like you couldn't possibly be a mum attending a school meeting. For those that can't pull off the short tweed jacket, there are lots of tweed coats and accessories around. Head to Zara for a selection of tweed coats with fake fur collars and belted trench coats (both Â£129.99). If you'd rather give just a nod to the tweed trend, Â£3.95 at Esprit gets you a nifty tweed keyring while Â£10 will get you a cute tweed handbag.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 21, 2004)

Tweed is a classic, though when it gets cutesy it also has a short shelf-life. Classic cuts and weaves will keep much longer. And anything Chanel, of course.






Originally Posted by *freetshirt* Tweed is all the rage this season, but is it a good investment for your wardrobe?
Some very cutesy tweed skirts and jackets have been coming out this summer/fall but are they pieces that will last your wardrobe a lifetime, or will the trend fade within a few months?


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 21, 2004)

I personally like Tweed, but would suggest getting colors that are not too trendy, as the colors will probably fade before the Tweed does. Its also not necessary to go Tweed all the way. A nice simple Tweed Jacket with some nice jeans and the right shoes can go a long way and look really good. Also, a Tweed skirt with some nice tall high heel boots, topped with a turtleneck would work well. I would probably invest in just a couple of pieces and have fun experimenting !


----------



## donnamaryuk (Aug 23, 2004)

I already have lots of staple Tweed in the back of the wardrobe but i have also raided a few charity shops to get some great bargains. I love this catalogue called Boden in the UK. Its got some great Tweed shoes. I love the pale skin/ Bold dark lips look as im a winter person with black hair and very pale skin. Just top the look off with a pair of Wellies and go go go lol


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey I love Tweed shoes, already have my eye on a pair for the fall. Great choice!!


----------



## Californian (Aug 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* Hey I love Tweed shoes, already have my eye on a pair for the fall. Great choice!! Hola Shoey,Will you post a pic or two of some tweed shoes that you think are cute? I would like to see! Thanks.

I saw some on Newport News, but I do not care for them. I want to see some cute ones.


----------



## donnamaryuk (Aug 23, 2004)

Click on this link and then on other colours, i cant copy pics as im a technophobe lol Also check out the Wellies on this site, they are mad lol. http://www.boden.co.uk/col.asp?segna...es&amp;gpid=18&amp;gen=#


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Cali, the ones I saw are at a small boutique here in NYC so I cant find them online BUT I like these from Chinese Laundry as well. I saw the ones in Newport and I did like them. It all depends how you work them.









Originally Posted by *Californian* Hola Shoey,Will you post a pic or two of some tweed shoes that you think are cute? I would like to see! Thanks.

I saw some on Newport News, but I do not care for them. I want to see some cute ones.


----------

